# Decide my fate; keep Nexus or get S3 before unlimited goes away



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Keep Nexus or get S3*​
*What to do? *

Keep Nexus213.33%Get S3 before 6/281386.67%


----------



## fanboy1974 (Nov 13, 2011)

Title says it all. Like to hear from those that have switched from the Nexus over to the S3. As a heavy data user (averaged over 8 gigs per month over a 3 month period and my wife is about 500mb to 1gig per month) I want to keep my unlimited data on Verizon until my children children have children. I see the future relying more on data so if I'm already pushing 10gig total I might be screwed down the road. I have until this Thursday to make a decision. What is tough is that I still love my Nexus and with the potential of getting Jellybean really soon it's reminding me why I got a Nexus device in the first place. I just don't see myself spending an extra $400 every time I upgrade while paying the same monthly cost. Like to hear from the Verizon Nexus owners that are in the same boat. 
This poll will decide my fate. I believe the S3 will get stock Android through the help of this site and others but I see the Nexus getting updates much quicker. I can bet that Samsung will not update the S3 to Jellybean until 4th quarter or early next year. Going to have to rely on developers.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

I put my preorder in and I'm a die hard HTC fan but the specs on the Samsung galaxy s 3 look like this will take me into the next two years in that time I can save up for a full 600$ up grade

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Do you get an upgrade? If so, I would use it. You will lock into the unlimited. Did you go on the Verizon Site? They have a calculator to figure what your new rate will be. Mine was up $50 per month. 
I think the price on ebay would be fairly close between these two phones (within reason) so you order the sgs3 lock in unlimited and determine if you like it or not. If not, sell it on ebay and keep the Nexus on your new unlimited contract. Plus, you should make money on that deal. But you will have either phone for a long time so my vote would be the "latest and greatest"


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in the same boat as you. but I went from a nexus to rezound. I pre-ordered because I had an upgrade available and figured I may as well use it before I lose it with the unlimited data. If this phone ends up being like my nexus I will just sell it


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

fanboy1974 said:


> I can bet that Samsung will not update the S3 to Jellybean until 4th quarter or early next year. Going to have to rely on developers.


That's a little optimistic. This is Samsung after all.


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

Aokp rom is already available for s3. Aokp rom is a very popular aosp rom. Jelly bean will be available through custom rom early

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

p-slim said:


> Aokp rom is already available for s3. Aokp rom is a very popular aosp rom. Jelly bean will be available through custom rom early
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This. But then again, some people, including myself, really wanna use the features on the GSIII. I love AOSP, but I'll just run stock rooted probably

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ndwgs (Jun 28, 2011)

viper8u2 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. but I went from a nexus to rezound. I pre-ordered because I had an upgrade available and figured I may as well use it before I lose it with the unlimited data. If this phone ends up being like my nexus I will just sell it


How come you would sell this if it's the same as the Galaxy Nexus? You didn't like the GNex?!?!

Sent this using Tapatalk 2


----------

